
16-Inch MacBook Pro to Launch by End of Month with Scissor Keyboard - ryanmccullagh
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/10/21/digitimes-16-inch-macbook-pro-by-end-october/
======
geophile
A scissor keyboard fixes half of their keyboard problem. Next question: will
the new MBP be available without the touchbar and with a conventional row of
Esc and Fn keys?

~~~
eberkund
It's looking like it will have a physical Esc key but no Fn keys.

~~~
geophile
Thanks.

I'll check in with next year's model. MBP is still dead to me.

